# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Kurse gjuhe

## Gerti2011

Kush mund te me japi ndonje kurs gjuhe ne Ljubljana sepse ne google nuk munda te gje dot asgje?

----------


## thirsty

cfare gjuhe?

----------


## Gerti2011

Gjuhen e tyre, slovenisht. mesa di une ata flasin sllovenisht

----------

